# Leaking Rooftop Coleman Air Conditioner



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

My Coleman roof air conditioner was refilled already twice so I believe there must be a leak somewhere. Has anybody experienced a leak as well: any idea as to what ist the most likely spot te develop a leak. If not repairable is there a place to buy the top unit. I have a ducted design . Appreciate any help it is quite hot at the moment in Swizerland.
John


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

Hi Kleinejohan, 
Most AC service companies will have a very sensitive device for detecting leaks. 
The coleman AC units are very common in the USA. I have imported one into the UK without problems and it came very quickly. You can get parts and top units from coleman Parts but makes sure that you have the right voltage for you.

These people supply European voltage versions and are the people I got mine from, they do supply the top part separately if required. Flagship Marine . However, it should be possible to fix it or at least identify the leak. 
James


----------

